# Discos duros de estado sólido con tarjetas CompaqFlash



## ELIUSM (Dic 25, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Me he puesto a buscar un disco duro de estado sólido para mi computador, ya que el que tengo es lentísimo y el procesador es rápido. El cuello de botella es entonces, mi disco duro. Viéndo entonces, que en mi país nadie los vende, he llegado a ver en internet que son carísimos, y están en pleno desarrollo. En todo caso, yo quiero uno de poca memoria (16 Gb o algo así) ya que solo quiero meter el "sistema" y tendré mis archivos en un disco duro aparte, que es más grande.

Buscando, me topé con esto:
http://www.neoteo.com/construye-tu-propio-disco-duro-ssd-por-menos-de-75.neo

Tengo algunas preguntas con esto:
Qué opinan? (por favor escriban todo!)
Qué es una tarjeta RAID? (si creen que debería buscarlo yo, no contesten esta pregunta).

No estoy buscando la máxima velocidad del mundo, ya que este aparato que me armaría sería solamente para este computador y nunca más otro, asique tampoco estoy afanado a sobrepasar la velocidad del procesador o ram con el disco duro.

Debería yo probar este sistema?

Ah, y otra pregunta más importante:
Es la BIOS la que reconoce a estas tarjetas como disco duro? O es el sistema operativo con un driver especial? Es que si es así, no me sirve, ya que es dentro de este disco hecho con las tarjetas CF, al que quiero _instalarle_ el sistema.

Muchas gracias por sus opiniones y sugerencias!


----------



## Danbat (Dic 26, 2008)

Buenas, yo me conseguí un adaptador IDE-CF (http://www.xataka.com/2007/04/05-adaptador-para-usar-tarjetas-compactflash-como-discos-ide) y armé un disco de 4 Gb por unos U$S 60 (todo traído desde USA).

El BIOS interpreta que tienes conectado un disco rígido, así que se le puede instalar un SO y funciona perfectamente. No tiene la velocidad de un SSD, pero se puede hacer con un presupuesto moderado, además de que permite cambiar de tarjeta.


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 26, 2008)

Aha! Entonces quedo contento con la funcionalidad de esta idea. Lo unico si, que he cotizado en varias partes y siempre es bastante más caro de lo que dicen en las páginas Web.
Además, pero esto será culpa de donde estoy, que me fue difícil hasta ahora, encontrar adaptadores CF-IDE.

Saludos!


----------



## Danbat (Dic 29, 2008)

Eso de las cotizaciones sucede siempre. El adaptador me lo trajeron unos parientes desde Estados Unidos, acá en su momento no conseguí ninguno.

También he visto por Internet adaptadores CF-SD, donde se pueden utilizar memorias SD que son más fáciles de conseguir (y menos costosas, también) que las CF. Claro, es un adaptador en un adaptador, pero si funciona (aún no lo he probado) se podría bootear desde estas memorias.

Encontré este otro adaptador que parece ideal. O si no este otro. Supongo que solo se conseguirán en EEUU, como suele suceder con estas cosas tan prácticas y versátiles.[/url]


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola.
Hallé esto es un adaptador a USB. Que se puede usar como disco duro.
http://www1.dealtime.com/xPO-Adapters-com-XTRADRIVE-COMPACT-FLASH-CF-ADAPTER
Chao.
elaficionado.
Creo que vale menos de $ 2 (USA)


----------



## Danbat (Dic 29, 2008)

Está bueno (y muy barato). Eliusm buscaba algo rápido y de momento IDE es un poco mejor que USB. La otra ventaja del IDE es que funciona en equipos viejos (que es lo que hice yo) cuando el BIOS no acepta iniciar desde el USB.

Entre mis experiencias cuento con un pendrive al que le puse Fedora 9 y en las máquinas donde arranca con USB, anda perfecto. También uso un pendrive de 8 Gb como almacenamiento en una Asus EEE PC 701. Viene con un SSD de 4 Gb al que le entra el SO y poca cosa más. Le soldé un pendrive de manera interna así que cuando arranca, veo dos unidades, una de 4 Gb y una de 8 Gb. Cuando necesito más espacio uso otro pendrive de 8 Gb de manera externa o una tarjeta SD de 1 Gb. Sé que han usado tarjetas SDHC de 4 Gb para arranque y anda bien, así que usar un adaptador USB-SD debería ser igualmente válido y de menor costo, ya que las SD son bastante menos costosas que las CF.

El adaptador CF lo puse en un mother Pentium MMX 233. Usando una memoria CF de 2 Gb, arranca como si fuera un disco rígido normal, creo que incluso a mejores velocidades de acceso que el disco rígido de 2 Gb que tenía originalmente la máquina cuando la compré (es una apreciación subjetiva).

Como verán, este es un tema que me interesa bastante.


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola!
Interesante lo que dicen, sobre todo eso de arrancar sistemas desde un pendrive. Danbat, ¿cómo soldaste un pendrive con otro haciendo "dos en uno"?

En todo casi, igual busco tener un disco duro que sea rápido, pero no busco lo más rápido del mundo tampoco, ya que simplemente sería sobrepasar las otras capacidades de mi computador (procesador), y además busco que sea una unidad de memoria permanente. Lo que quiero decir, es que no me interesa tanto poder meter y sacarlo.

Pero he tenido mala suerte con este tema, ya que en mi querido país lo más que venden es de 8GB (las CF) a un precio que es para saltar por la ventana y nadie vende los adaptadores y no tengo familiares en EEUU...

Estoy optando por hacer lo siguiente: comprarme un disco duro normal pero el más bacano que hay, con SATA2 y todo, a pesar de que mi computador no tenga SATA. Para eso, usaré un adaptador PCI. Y cuano llegue el día de tener un computador más moderno, estaré contento por tener un disco tan grande y con tecnología, que _en ese entonces_ será la actual y comunmente usada.

Igual seguiría investigando el tema de las CF, para no cortar este tema, que podría traernos más información interesante.

Saludos!


----------



## Danbat (Dic 30, 2008)

Adentro hay dos conexiones para tarjetas, una con slot donde está conectada la placa wi-fi y la otra está sin slot. Ambas tienen puertos USB que no se usan, así que soldé dos cablecitos para los datos y la alimentación la saqué del puerto USB de la izquierda, que como soy diestro casi nunca uso. Faltó mucho pulso con el soldador, pero lo pude hacer. La idea era poner dos conectores USB y que me quedara uno de reserva, pero no me quedó bien la conexión donde está conectado el wi-fi y lo saqué. Si se me ocurre ampliar un poco más veré de colocar un hub.

Las ideas las saqué de este lugar, donde realmente exageran con los dispositivos. En EEE User hay muchísima información sobre esto.


----------

